# Mythago Wood - 45l (10gallons) water with...



## Sylphie (May 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,
my name is Sylvia, and I'm 20years old graphic designer from Poland. I deal with aquaristics for some two years and I was always accompanied by my bettas. 
Then I fell in love with snails and so it has moved rapidly...

*Tank size:* 50x30x30cm
*Date of founding:* 25.10.2012
*Lighting:* Aquael Decolight 11W x2
*Heating:* Elite Mini 50W
*Filtr:* Aquael Fan Mini Plus
*CO2:* snails 
*Fertilization:* snails again
*Substrat:* black basalt

*Residents:*
HM betta female, HM betta baby (7 weeks), about 10 tylomelania snails (golden, orange, chocolate), 4x brotia pagodula snails, red cherry shrimps (20?), pink, blue and brown planorbarius snails, one yellow ampularia, and a lot of melanoides tuberculata snails

*Plants:*
rotala rotundifolia, cladophora aegrophila, mini pelia
Bucephalandra: sintang, melawi
Anubias: nana, coffeefolia, minima, golden (and one whose name I don't know)
Moss: creeping, willow gigantea, quell willow, phoenix



And now... photos!

The first few months (don't look at the date on photos, it's wrong):


























































































And next stage:






















































Then came tylomelania snails and design had to be changed (and White Pearl Shrimps already died).









































































And now:

















































































And this is the end (as long as I don't do new photos), if you've gotten this far - congratulations! 
I am happy to hear your opinion ;-)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum :wave:

Your tank is lovely and you have great photography skills. Thanks for sharing


----------



## itzBlitz (Mar 27, 2013)

this is a really beautiful tank. ive been on the fence about upgrading from my 4 gal to
a bigger tank and planted. im really inspired now.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful tank, and fantastic pictures!


----------



## Sylphie (May 8, 2013)

itzBlitz said:


> this is a really beautiful tank. ive been on the fence about upgrading from my 4 gal to
> a bigger tank and planted. im really inspired now.


I'm glad I helped  I look forward to pictures of your new tank!

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome tank. I have to admit to not being a fan of snails but I think it because pond snails have infested one of my 10 gallons and won't go away. My assassin snails should be about 5 pounds by now with as many snails as they have eaten.

Your pictures are beautiful, I love the wood in your tank. It is very close to what I have envisioned for the 10 gallon after I redo it to clear it of snails. It's currently divided for 2 male bettas but since Brat went SIP last week, I believe I am going to take the divider out and community my Periwinkle with a few different types of tiny fish.


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

gorgeous tank! Just wondering, where did you get that wood from?


----------



## Sylphie (May 8, 2013)

RiceFish said:


> gorgeous tank! Just wondering, where did you get that wood from?


That root is the Red Moor Wood bought in a local petshop.

Thank you guys!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

beautiful tank! I aspire to have one like that one day! I have to ask though, you have two betta's in there? Male and Female I assume?


----------



## Sylphie (May 8, 2013)

Thank you! Yes, there live adult female, and 7weeks baby (who propably is a boy), but they don't swim together, baby is in plastic nursery fish tank made from water bottle. 
I will soon get a new tank and then one of them will go into a separate aquarium.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh okay, good! Sorry, was just making sure is all ^^

I see some other Bettas in there though, was that just a sorority or something? One picture looks like a male and female swimming together?


----------



## Sylphie (May 8, 2013)

Oh, yea, that was an old picture when I have three betta in this tank (two female, and one male, all was HM). It turned out that the girls had bitten a poor boy, so one female went to the friend, and the male to my best friend.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay! Sounds good ^^

Do you use any co2 for your tank? Other ferts? Or did I miss some of the info in your first post? lol I do that sometimes ><


----------



## Sylphie (May 8, 2013)

No, I don't use CO2 or fertilizers, there are just snails, which are very useful as a natural fertilizer  In addition, I've got plants that do not require great care treatments.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool, good to know  By the way, I love rabbit snails so it's nice to see someone else with them! I had the Mini Yellow Rabbits, they mostly stayed on my driftwood eating the slime off of it haha but they were good little cleaners.


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

GORGEOUS TANK!
Welcome to the board!


----------



## Sylphie (May 8, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Cool, good to know  By the way, I love rabbit snails so it's nice to see someone else with them! I had the Mini Yellow Rabbits, they mostly stayed on my driftwood eating the slime off of it haha but they were good little cleaners.


Haha, I really love all snails, but in fact Rabbit Snails are my favorite. Yes, they are great cleaners, but unfortunately if have a choice of wood (and food for shrimps) or algae - they choose the wood and food. Conversely behave Brotia Pagodula snails - they love diatom, and even if they have other food, they choose to eat algae from glass and plant. 
In fact each snail has its advantages, even the most ordinary Planorbarius or Melanoides. 


NapoleonUWS
Thank you!


----------

